# The beginning of my play time



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

A blend of pumpkin spice and banana nut cake...

I'll have more soon....


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow!  You did a really great job.  It looks delicious!

Joanne


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm about to do round two.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 30, 2008)

Same scent?  BTW your face bars look awesome.  I'm very jealous! :wink: 

joanne


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

souns like it smells awesome..reall pumpkin in it?


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

Not this time.  I wanted to see how it smelled first.  Next batch will be all pumpkin for the liquid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

i wanted to try that but i know it takes long for it to harden...


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

Nahhh...It all depends on your recipe.  I have one made with pumpkin and it hardened up nicely. BUT I did a 40% discount with it.  give it a shot and maybe we can trade a bar.


----------



## Lane (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks awesome! Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

i discount that much too, do you have a problem with burning the pumpkin at all?


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

I put it in the fridge and get it REALLY cold before I add the lye to it.  I haven't had it get too bad yet.  It does get hot but not scorch.  I will probably do an ice bath next batch though....


----------



## anhoki (Jun 30, 2008)

Pumpkin Banana Nut Cake  (CP)





Brown Sugar & Fig  (CPOP)


----------



## Soapmomma (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I just wanna take a bite outta those!   I bet they smell wonderful.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

My "pumpkin butter" soap hardened great and i used real pumpkin puree.

http://www.whitelyesoap.com/t/PC240061.JPG


----------



## anhoki (Jul 1, 2008)

They're great.  I love soap with pumpkin puree in it.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

aaahh me to and it is so great for your skin.


----------



## Godiva (Jul 1, 2008)

they look scrumptious!


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

Wonderful and creamy looking!

Digit


----------



## beadella (Jul 2, 2008)

DEEEEEEEEEEEELISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Help*

Can anyone give advice as to how I would incorporate pumpkin puree into a 2 pound recipe?

Would appreciate it.


----------



## beadella (Jul 4, 2008)

I have yet to make bar one of soap, (still in the process of collecting the stuff), but I have done a bit of study and my best guess is that you would sub part of the water/liquid that you mix with the lye for the pumpkin puree.

For example, 10 oz. liquid = 5 oz. water + 5 oz. pumpkin mush....

On the other hand, consider the sourse, not exactly an expert!!


----------

